# Asbestos siding removal



## Dave4788 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum, I've found some good info on here but i have a couple questions. I'm potentially going to be re-siding a house, however the siding on it now is likely to contain asbestos. I'm interested if anyone knows of any regulations that i would need to follow when removing the old siding. From what i understand there is three types of asbestos containing siding. I'm pretty sure the siding on the house now is not the most friable kind. From what i've gathered the only real regulations required by law for removing the stuff on a home is that it be double bagged and taken to a specific land fill. Is this correct? If anyone could shed some more light on the facts that would be great. Also i'm in Illinois.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Many areas do not allow the homeowner to remove or handle asbestos siding, a stupid law IMHO. If you do not grind or saw the siding, the asbestos is trapped in the shingles. But yes, this is heavily regulated and requires special handling and bagging for disposal. Since Illinois is heavily controlled by Dems, i would imagine that there are all sorts of expensive controls placed on handling this material. Ceck local authority.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Asbestos siding is not considered a friable material by the U.S. EPA. Illinois has it's own EPA with their own regulation. Check with them. Here's a link.

http://www.epa.state.il.us/small-business/asbestos-in-home/index.html


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

then again some states allow the homeowner to do the removal


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

My first question-what will be the new siding? My experience is within Georgia. IF you are going to be using vinyl or "Hardie board" type siding, I would leave the supposed asbestos siding alone and place the new siding on top of it. You can work out all the necessary trim details. IF you are going with some type of masonry, such as brick, I would consult with a local mason to find out what they may know as far as covering your siding in your area. You could save yourself some time and monies. Thanks, David


----------



## Dave4788 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone.

I looked on that EPA website and it says that a homeowner can remove it, however it is recommended that he follow all the safety procedures. I'm assuming that since its only recommended to follow all the safety procedures that they aren't required by law?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The original NESHAP laws were developed to manage asbestos in schools. The U.S. EPA ended up being the enforcing agency. Protection of workers from asbestos falls to Federal OSHA. Homeowners fall into neither of these catagories UNTIL they attempt to dispose of asbestos improperly. Then they can inadvertently violate EPA regulations by improper disposal of a hazardous material. Some states have imposed regulations that cover homeowners and certain asbestos materials over and above what the NESHAP laws recognize. That is why it is important to understand the laws of YOUR state both for removal and disposal. As far as the safety procedures; they may not be law, but common sense should tell you to follow them anyway. You don't want this stuff to come back haunting you 10 or 20 years later, which is what it takes for some asbestos related illnesses to appear.


----------

